# DRAFT PROSPECT: Danny Granger



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This thread is to discuss all things Granger. Any other threads created focusing on Granger will be merged with this one from now one.

Draft Prospect: *Danny Granger*











Position: *SF*
Age at Draft: *22*
Height/Weight/Wingspan/Reach: *6'8.5" / 225 lbs / 7'1.5" / 8'7"*
College: *New Mexico*
Birthplace: *Metairie, LA *

Season Avgs 04/05: *18.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 2.4 apg*
Season Avgs 03/04: *19.5 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.1 apg*
Season Avgs 02/03: *19.2 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 1.1 apg*
Season Avgs 01/02: *11.1 ppg, 7.1 rpg, 0.7 apg*

Vertical: *34"*
Combine Rank: *31*

Projected Pick: *6 to 14*

*Quick Hit:* Granger is a very interesting player. Very good all-around player. Good athlete but not fantastic. Most seem to assume his upside is limited. Granger could be one of the best contributors in the league as a rookie.

nbadraft.net profile
draftexpress profile
espn profile (insider)
draftdaily profile
elitedraft.net profile


*The Questions:*
What position does he play? SF? Some PF? Eventually some SG?
Where is the upside? Can he become a superstar?
How good can he be defensively?
Who does Granger compare to? Shawn Marion? Josh Howard?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love him. I think he'll be great, but I'm biased.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Granger will be able to come in and show right off how good he is.He might be able to cause match up problems because of his versatility.He looks to be a pretty safe pick,but you should find out within a year or so if he can help an NBA team.Looks like he'll start out as a benchplayer unless he's on a rotten team,but probably a good benchplayer.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Granger seems like the type of player who would be able to transition to the NBA well.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Would Granger fall to 13th? Or are the Jazz pretty much locked to get him?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Would Granger fall to 13th? Or are the Jazz pretty much locked to get him?


It seems like the general view of him is solid but inspectacular, which could lead teams to take riskier players over him. I doubt he falls to 13, but a couple surprise lotto picks (like Warrick, Marty, Webster) could push him down.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

i love the guy! he seems to me like one of the most NBA-ready rookies. he is a good solid all-around player and although i don't think he will become a superstar i think he will stay in the league for a long time.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Call me crazy, but this is the type of guy that if I ran a team I would be taking with my Lotto pick. He can come in and impact your team positively right away, he's versitile, tough, and smart. I don't understand why a team like Portland or Golden State would take a high schooler over someone like Granger when these teams could *possibly* be back in the Playoffs next year. I could understand if you are the Hawks or New Orleans who won't be winning for the next 3-4 years anyway.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

His workouts were great. 
His one on one with Warrick was spectacular!


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Definitely a ROY candidate depending on where he ends up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Poor man's Scottie Pippen in the making. I wouldn't be at all disappointed if he was drafted by the Lakers at 10, and that's saying a lot knowing the Lakers have every SF in the league.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

EHL said:


> Poor man's Scottie Pippen in the making. I wouldn't be at all disappointed if he was drafted by the Lakers at 10, and that's saying a lot knowing the Lakers have every SF in the league.



If Lakers drafted Granger, they could trade Butler or Odom and could probably get something decent in return. Granger would be a nice pick for the Lakers. I think he'd fit well within what Phil likes to do. I don't think he'll be there at 10 though.

Would you rather draft Green or Granger to the Lakers?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

JNice said:


> If Lakers drafted Granger, they could trade Butler or Odom and could probably get something decent in return. Granger would be a nice pick for the Lakers. I think he'd fit well within what Phil likes to do. I don't think he'll be there at 10 though.
> 
> Would you rather draft Green or Granger to the Lakers?


Green is an unknown commodity to me. Tempting potential. Granger is the more proven product. I really don't know who'd I pick. Glad I'm not the one making the decision.


----------



## StilltheChamp (Apr 8, 2005)

I think everybody is infatuated with finding superstars and pass on players like Granger who is as solid as they come. You really only need one player to build around and you just need to surround him with talented core players a la Granger

This kid reminds me of Shawn Marion a bit and the last time I checked Marion isn't a superstar but hes Damn Good. 

Being from Toronto, if this Kid drops to us, and we add players like him to build around Chris Bosh I'd be dancing.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I watched him play in college and I was impressed by him. I think he will be a solid NBA player for sure.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

please let him be available at #7!

i love the kid and i agree that he will be a player able to come in and make an impact right away. great size and amazing versatility. hopefully the raps scoop him up at #7 and apparently the raps are high on him and he is a fan of toronto.


----------

